
Monthly running costs for Startups - thecosas
https://www.startupcosts.co/
======
eelcoj
Costs. It answers the question “How much does it cost to run a startup?”.
Popular SaaS companies often talk about their MRR, but what about their
monthly running costs?

Currently building the list of more open startups, but some interesting ones:

Blurt, recently launched writing/focus tool at $31.67 using DigitalOcean and
Github; GoRails, 4 years old Ruby on Rails learning at $506, amongst others
Wistia, Podia, Amazon S3, Krit, agency, amongst others, uses: CircleCI,
Github, Heroku and Surge. Feel free to add your startup / side-project.
Interested in hearing your thoughts.

